# Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt



## DrBeppi (22. Dezember 2010)

*Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

Hey Leute, ich hab mir vor ca. 5 Monaten ein Notebook (Acer Aspire 5541G) gekauft. Nun hab ich das Problem das es einfach zu heiß wird, das Problem besteht nicht erst seit ein paar Tagen sondern von Anfang an. Ich kann nicht mal ein Live Stream wie N24 laufen lassen da der Laptop nach ca. 20 min einfach aus geht. Neues Bios hab ich auch schon drauf gemacht, hat aber nichts gebracht. Ich denke das es an der Konstruktion liegt, der lüfter der verbaut ist kühlt nicht richtig wenn man die Hand vor die Lüftung hält merkt man ein minimalen Luftzug.

Was kann ich jetzt am besten machen ?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

wäre die garantie schon abgelaufen ht ich gesagt, mach dein notebook auf und säuber den kühler, weil oft dieser für überhitzen verantwortlich ist.
aber da du ihn erst 5 monate hast, vllt mal einschicken lassen, dass acer den sauber mahct und guckt was da sonst für ein überhitzen verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Psytis (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

ich hab eine 17" ausführung vom Aspire und bei dem merkt man den Luftzug schon recht deutlich. Es wird bei der graka auch spürbar warm, aber es wurde noch nie so heiss dass er sich abgeschaltet hat.
ich würde mich mit deinem Problem mal beim Acer support melden und nachfragen was die dazu sagen bzw was die da machen können.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

in letzter zeit hört man ja echt oft von iwelchen kühlungsproblemen bei acer ^^
bei meinem krüppel acer ist der kühler nachn paar monaten auch wieder verstopft, weil die luftschlitze zum anaugen der luft einfach kacken groß sind und soviel staub rienkommt wie sonst nrigendwo. hilft nur aufmachen und säubern


----------



## DrBeppi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

Das kann ich alles verstehen, was ich aber nicht verstehen kann ist das es so ist seit dem ich ihn aus dem Karton geholt habe. Also hab den neu gekauft und an gemacht und er wurde heiß.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

dann ist das ein fehler seitens acer....
kann sein, dass der draht von der kühlung zur platine nicht richtig sitzt und somit der k+hler nicht richtig arbeiten kann


----------



## Psytis (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

schätze dass der Lüfter nicht richtig funktioniert wenn da nur ein "Lüftchen" rauskommt.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

Oder die Lüfterteuerung ist fehlerhaft. Vlt musst Du einfach mal neuere Treiber/Software draufmachen? ggf. hast Du auch mal aus Versehen einen Silentmode per tastenkombi aktiviert, der nun immer an ist?


----------



## DrBeppi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

Nicht das ich wüsste, hab schon alles neu gemacht was an Treibern zu laden ging. Aber das ist alles nichts, ich hab auch das Gefühl das da vielleicht ein Lüfter fehlt oder so weill ein sun kleiner Lüfter reicht doch überhaupt nicht.
Es wird auch bloß die Graka leicht belüftet, der rest (Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatte, CPU) wird so warm das man glatt "eier" drauf braten kann.


----------



## steveone (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

DrBeppi,habe auch den Acer notbook wie du,seidt ca 8monaten,der Notbook war schon mal zu Reperatur,da schrieb ich Acer und sagten den das es an den Lüfter liegen müsste,hatte auch nen Cor Temp durchgeführt.Kamm auf den Ergebniss das mein Cpu ständig auf 85 biss 92 C warm war.Darauf hin schiekte ich das ding nach Acer.Die Bearbeitung ging echt fix nach einer woche hatte ich das ding wieder.Das war vor 3monaten!,und jetzt habe ich wieder das Problem das der Laptop einfach zu schnell überhitz!!.Darauf hin konatierte ich den den Support,und werde die Bratpfanne wieder hinschieken,mal schauen was rum kommt.Aber so wie ich weiß wenn das ding 3 schon zur Reperatur war bekomme ich nicht neuen  lapi bwz nen Ersatz.Vllt weisst es ja jemand habe ja noch 13monate garantie!.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Notebook Acer Aspire 5541G überhitzt*

Wegen Geld zurück/Ersatz musst Du den Händler kontaktieren, am besten inkl. der nachweise für die erfolglosen Reparaturen.


----------

